# Average show weight



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

How much should a boer doe thats 8 months old weigh? Shes gonna be in the breeding class at the fair. I dont want to show up with the smallest one :/ shes only 6 months in these pics

View attachment 15251


View attachment 15252


View attachment 15253


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Help i need input good or bad


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She should be 80+ but my brain is fried right now.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have 2 fullblood bottle babies that weigh in the high 90's low 100's. They were born mid march and are for show


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Do you know about how much they weigh now?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Do you know about how much they weigh now?


Not even close to yours she only weighs 70


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

80-100lbs would be normal


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Could it be like withers where they fill out and are ready for show at different times? 
I have one friend her goats fill out at about 80 lbs and mine fill out about 100 lbs


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

How much are you feeding them?
Im feeding mine 3lbs each a day and a flake every other to every couple day and my ag teacher (who breeds and shows does) said they might need little more feed and they deff need more hay


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Genetics could play into it. Some lines are slower growing. Like wethers lines, they're known for being moderate framed and slow maturing. 

Also has she been treated for coccidia? That can slow and even stunt growth. I treat at least 3 times by 8 months old but I live in a wet area too


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Her lines are from the copper penny ranch and they seem to be huge goats i have two older does that way over 200. Maybe shes just a late bloomer. I feed noble goat, top goat and just started calf manna along with alfalfa and timothy orchard mix hay. I havnt treated anything for coccidia because i havnt seen any loose poops. I worm with ivermectin. How do i treat for coccidia?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I have an 11 month old show doe who's at 130, and a 12 month old show doe who's at 170.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

smshooter515 said:


> I feed noble goat, top goat and just started calf manna.


How much ate you feeding?
And hhow do you like the calf manna? I'm debating on Wether to use it or not


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I feed 3 pounds of each twice a day between 5 young does. I just started the calf manna not sure about it yet too soon. But i dont like that it cost me 35 bucks! Gonna buy it at walmart next time.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They might not be getting getting enough feed especially if you have one that is pushing everyone away(assuming you don't have them pinned seperate at feeding time) and only letting the other ones have the extra.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats prolly my problem this first year is all just wingin it and learning as i go hopefully next year will be better


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm the same way 2nd year with wethers and 1st with nannies.
I just have a goat breeder/goat judge for my ffa teacher and he's helping me


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thats lucky you have him to help you. I didnt plan on showing but a high school girl i know wants to show one of my goats. So i got a late start on things and im totally lost. If i had planned from the start they prolly would have been bigger. I always just fed hay before.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah she does look a little light on


----------

